# An entertaining little video. . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have a YouTube account you may enjoy this little video that my DD & her DH did to win some cookware. You can give it a "Like" if you like it! I posted on FB too for those who are there. 






I thought they did a cute job! Who knows, w/your vote they may actually win something! Thanks for looking!:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they DID do a great job. It makes me want one of those pans. I now have pan envy! One of the funniest parts was when your son-in-law said he once used the lid to massage his feet! :HistericalSmiley: I can't imagine anyone having a better video than theirs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That is a cute video! I love the way that pan looks. But tell them not to get rid of the cast iron one. They just need to cure it again with some oil. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh wow, they have to win. They did an amazing job!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

so cool, love it


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Love it! Your son in law is funny and your daughter is so lovely. My husband also loved it. Now lets vote. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

WOW!!!!! They were AWESOME! I absolutely loved this video, so creative so funny, they have to win, I just know it. Loved it!!!!! I vote for you guys, thanks for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

Where do I vote ?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Loved the video! :thumbsup: Don't know how to vote.. guess we need to become friends on FB and then get access?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG that was absolutely brilliant. They were so funny on so many levels. Loved it!!!!!!

I have to go vote now.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow Sandi!!! That video was amazing!!!!! your daughter is soooo pretty! Is there a place to vote if you are not on Facebook?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes! You don't need to be on FB to vote---just have a YouTube account & hit the "Like" button at the end of the video I posted. They don't ask for any personal info. so it is easy.
That first pan she won in a contest---she is pretty lucky---always winning something, sort of like Sue! But it is expensive cookware so she really, really wants to add to her collection. She really is sold on the pan & LOVES to cook! We all cook in our family and LOVE to eat! I think that is why Kitzi & Lisi are such good eaters! :HistericalSmiley:

She said to say a big thank you for the votes!:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

i voted on youtube!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great!!!!!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my goodness! That is so entertaining and creative! I thought they were doing a commercial ... it is perfect. You have a very talented DD and DSIL!

I will go on FB and like, like, like!!! I think they will win 1st Prize!

Sandi, is it okay to share it on FB so that others can enjoy it?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Voted!!!!!!!:thumbsup: Hope they win the contest!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That was really clever, I hope they win. Will try to vote!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, my goodness! That is so entertaining and creative! I thought they were doing a commercial ... it is perfect. You have a very talented DD and DSIL!
> 
> I will go on FB and like, like, like!!! I think they will win 1st Prize!
> 
> Sandi, is it okay to share it on FB so that others can enjoy it?


Thanks Marie!
One has to vote on YouTube not FB--the likes on FB don't count. But they don't ask for any personal info. Just log in to You Tube & watch video & give it a thumbs up below after it is finished! 
And YES, please share on FB---make sure people know to go to YouTube to LIKE though! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Marie!
> One has to vote on YouTube not FB--the likes on FB don't count. But they don't ask for any personal info. Just log in to You Tube & watch video & give it a thumbs up below after it is finished!
> And YES, please share on FB---make sure people know to go to YouTube to LIKE though! :wub:


I watched it on FB on it had me laughing! I didn't know to vote on you tube? I''ll vote now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If you haven't voted on YouTube yet, please do!!!!!! Just got this from my DD, Lina!
Alright, we're in the top 3! Thanks to all who have put in your votes! But there are still 2 days to go and we can definitely use your help to stay there. So if you haven't voted, please do so now by:

1)	Clicking on the video link and make sure it takes you to the You Tube page (fb ‘likes’ don’t count towards winning): 



2)	Giving us a 'thumbs up' vote by clicking the green thumb to the bottom left of the video screen
3)	Getting your roommates, spouses, friends, dogs -- anyone -- to vote too (but really steps 1 & 2 are the most important)


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Voted two more times:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What? I did not know you could vote again!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I went onto the site, clicked on their video at different times during the day and " liked them"' Will do it today too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You guys are great! I learn something new here everyday! I think it is just 2 days & it is over! I will let you know if they win!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great Great Great********
*Love it. Nickee**


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Voted several times yest and today:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey! At the last count Lina & Jason were in the lead. . . thanks to all of your help! I think they may actually end up winning! The contest ends soon! I will let you know!
Thank you for ALL your votes! 
I will be on internet on Thurs. so just checking in & out as I can at the moment.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

That is adorable!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Too cute! Just voted for them  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW, Lina & Jason actually WON this contest!!!!!!
Thank you for all the votes! 
I will let you know when I find out what exactly they won, but here is her FB msg. from today:


Well friends, a huge thanks to all of you for votes and encouragement. A good fight was definitely waged.

[cue music and balloon drop]

We won!!!! A victory celebration will be forthcoming, so stay tuned!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That makes me happy, they sure deserve it. How cool! I hope they won a wonderful set and let's wait for pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:yahoo::dothewave::woohoo2::celebrate - firewor:cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> WOW, Lina & Jason actually WON this contest!!!!!!
> Thank you for all the votes!
> I will let you know when I find out what exactly they won, but here is her FB msg. from today:
> 
> ...


arty: artytime:arty:artytime: Alright!!!!:chili::chili: They deserved to win. I just loved the video so much. They wrote it right? They delivered it perfectly. I can't wait to find out what they won. And the cookware looks beautiful. Might need to look at it for my new VT kitchen...if I can afford a pot OR pan after it. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Congrats to your lucky DD and SIL. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awesome! I watched the video early this AM and liked it on Youtube! glad we could help out!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't talked w/Lina but her sister told me that she won 1700$$ worth of the cookware---the one pan she already won was 200$, so I don't know how much she will get for the 1700$ but am so happy for her. She is really sold on the cookware. Both she & Jason love to cook (he loves food) so it will be a great asset to their home. I know she will use it as she is Ms. Hospitality! I will let you know more as I get info. Since we don't have phone or internet I just have to wait!!!!!
Thank you ALL again for helping her reach her goal---SMers are the BEST!!!!!!


----------

